# Kalifornien USA



## Jagärdet (5. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
 ich werde nächstes Jahr nach Kalifornien fliegen und 3 Wochen durchs Land reisen. Hat jemand dort schon Erfahrungen gesammelt oder kennt ein paar schöne Stellen für Forelle und Co. Ich hoffe vor allem auf ein paar schöne Flüsse und Bäche an denen ich mit fliege oder spinnrute fischen kann. Aber ich bin auch für alles andere offen. 
Vielen Dank schon mal für jede Antwort.


----------



## h3nn3 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Kalifornien USA*

Werde das hier nochmal hochholen, bevor ich nen neues Therma eröffne. 

Mein vorerst geplanter Trip in den Osten der USA hat sich nun etwas geändert. Es geht jetzt in den Westen. Los Angeles, San Diego, San Francisco und auch Vegas. So in diese Richtung. Ca 2 Wochen mit dem Auto durch die Gegend. 

Und dort will ich dann natürlich auch Angeln wenns geht. Ob Fluss/Bach/See ist mir egal, hauptsache Raubfisch mit Kunsködern. 

Kann mir da jemand einige Infos geben?
Welche Fische sind dort heimisch, wie kriege ich diese am besten ans Band, welche Gewässer dort sind empfehlenswert und wie siehts mit Angelerlaubnis aus? 

Viele Fragen, ich weiss. Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. 

Gruß h3nn3


----------



## Antitrax (31. März 2013)

*AW: Kalifornien USA*

Bin gerade aus Kalifornien zurück. Zeit zu angeln hatte ich leider nur für ca. zwei Stunden am Strand von Carlsbad (nördlich von San Diego) mit MeeFo-Blinker...

Der Schein kostet $14 am Tag und kann in lokalen Angelshops gekauft werden. Falls Du länger angeln willst, wird der Schein dann auch günstiger (pro Tag)...

Die Jungs im Shop wo ich den Schein gekauft habe, waren recht nett und haben mir gezeigt, was es alles für Fischarten dort gibt. Das sind wirklich unglaublich viele... Falls Du vorhast die Fische mitzunehmen, musst du auf die Größe achten. Fast jeder Fisch dort unterliegt Regeln was Fangzeit und Mindestgröße angeht. Lass Dir am besten auch zeigen welche giftig sind (das waren zwei Stück). 

Im Moment ist in Südkalifornien ein super Wetter (sonnig und tagsüber über 22°)  allerdings ist das Wasser extrem kalt.

Viel Spaß!


Antitrax


----------



## h3nn3 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Kalifornien USA*

Danke für die Antwort, sehr hilfreich 
Weißt du zufällig auch wie es dort mit Süßwasserfischen aussieht? Seen, Flüsse? Hechte, barsche? Das war eigentlich so meine Priorität. 
Viele grüße, Henne


----------



## Antitrax (2. April 2013)

*AW: Kalifornien USA*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig auch wie es dort mit Süßwasserfischen aussieht? Seen, Flüsse? Hechte, barsche? Das war eigentlich so meine Priorität.



Sorry, hatte ich übersehen... Nein, leider nicht.

Antitrax


----------



## h3nn3 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Kalifornien USA*

Sonst niemand ne Idee bzw Erfahrungen bzgl. Süßwasserfischerei?


----------



## h3nn3 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kalifornien USA*

Ich versuche nochmal das ding hier hochzuholen... Brauch da wenns geht echt irgendwie Infos. Und noch ne andere Sache. Gibts auch in Kalifornien soviele große Angelshops? Würde mir nämlich Rute und Rolle dort kaufen wollen.ne reiserute dann. Irgendwie so dreiteilig oder so. Damit ich alles aufm Rückweg in Koffer kriege...


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kalifornien USA*

Habe einfach mal kurz gegoogled und das hier gefunden: https://nrm.dfg.ca.gov/FishPlants/

Vielleicht findest Du hier auch noch sehr hilfreiche Infos: http://www.sportfishingreport.com/pages/freshwater.php


----------



## Ein_Angler (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kalifornien USA*

Hecht bzw. Pike/Muskie gibt es in Klaifornien nicht, aber Bass und Crappies kannst du faktisch in jedem Tümpel fangen.


----------



## pkbenny (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kalifornien USA*

Bezüglich des Rutenkaufs...
Shops mit günstigem Gerät wirst du ohne Probleme finden, aber soweit ich mich erinnere sind kurz geteilte Reiseruten nicht sehr populär in den USA, kann also schwierig werden was zu bekommen was ohne Probleme in den Koffer passt.
Zum Süßwasser kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, ich bin dem Salzwasser verfallen


----------

